# تطبيقات الdata mining في الهندسة الطبية



## syr_eng (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكمالرجاء ممن لديه معلومات عن ال data mining وتطبيقاته في الهندسة الطبية يمكن أن يساعدني فيها أو حتى مواقع نت ممكن تفيدني بهالموضوع ويرسلها لي على syr_princess***********ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## syr_eng (4 أبريل 2008)

syr_princess***********


----------



## glucose (4 أبريل 2008)

أختي الكريمة اذا بدك انا لقيت كتير شغلات عن الذكاء الصناعي بالعربي   
بس ذكاء صناعي مو تنقيب عن المعطيات

يعني اذا بدك ياهون انا جاهزة

شدولنا الهمة هه بدو يفوت بالفحص هاد

موفقين


----------



## omarin (16 أبريل 2008)

استخراج البيانات( Data Mining (DM 
يمكن تعريف استخراج البيانات Data Mining بأنها اخراج المعلومات المخفية من قواعد بيانات ضخمة وهي تقنية جديدة تقدم امكانيات كبيرة لمساعدة الشركات في التركيز على المعلومات المهمة في Data Warehouses الخاصة بها .
كما يمكن تعريفها بأنها التنقيب في مجموعة ضخمة من مجلدات البيانات فضلا عن اكتشاف العلاقات بينها أو الإجابة على الأسئلة المتخصصة التي تكون واسعة جدا عند استخدام أدوات الاستعلام التقليدية .
ويمكن القول أن استخراج البيانات Data Mining هو تحديث لمنهجية تحليل البيانات التقليدي باستخدام أساليب تحليل متقدمة تطبق لاكتشاف نماذج لم تكن معروفة سابقا.
أو هي عملية استكشاف وتحليل كميات كبيرة من البيانات باستخدام اساليب اليه او شبه آليه اعتمادا على اكتشاف نماذج وقواعد ذات مغزى.
واستخراج البيانات Data Mining هو المرحلة الخامسة من مراحل اكتشاف المعرفة في قواعد البيانات التي تشير الى استخراج المفاهيم الضمنية غير الاعتيادية والتي لم تكن معروفة سابقا،

وعملية اكتشاف المعرفة في قواعد البيانات تتضمن عدداً من المراحل تبدأ من جمع البيانات الخام الى مرحلة الحصول على المعرفة الجديدة، وفيما يأتي عرض لهذه المراحل :

· تنقية البيانات Data Cleaning : وهي مرحلة عزل البيانات التي تحتوي على تشويش أو شوائب Noise من مجموعة البيانات.

· توحيد البياناتData Integration هذه المرحلة غالبا ما تكون مصادر معالجة البيانات متغيرة العناصر وربما تكون مجتمعة في مصدر شائع.
· 
اختيار البيانات Data Selection : في هذه المرحلة، البيانات الملائمة للتحليل هي التي تحدد وتسترجع من مجموعة البيانات.
· 
نقل البيانات Data Transformation : وهي عملية نقل البيانات التي تم اختيارها الى شكل ملائم لاجراءات تنقيب .
· 
استخراج البيانات Data Mining : في هذه المرحلة سيتم تطبيق اسلوب ذكي لاستخراج نماذج مفيدة قدر الامكان.
· 
تقييم النموذج Pattern Evaluation : النماذج تامة الاهمية تمثل المعرفة عرفت استنادا الى المقاييس المحددة.
· 
تمثيل المعرفة Knowledge Representation : وهي المرحلة الأخيرة من مراحل اكتشاف المعرفة في قواعد البيانات وهي المرحلة التي يراها المستفيد، هذه المرحلة الأساسية تستخدم الأسلوب المرئي لمساعدة المستفيد في فهم وتفسير نتائج استخراج البيانات.


----------



## روكسي عزت (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*تنقيب البيانات*

تقنية (data minig ) اكتشفت او تم تطويرها لحل مشكلة البحث الاحصائي الديناميكي الذكي ومن اهم الفوئد لهذه التقينه هي ان كل الشركات العالميه التي تستخدمها تعمل بشكل متواصل على ايجاد روابط بين السلع المباعه من مخازنها مثلا و المشتري او في الروابط بين السلع نفسها لتطوير استراتيجية البيع والتعرف الدقيق على اوصاف او خصائص المشترين


----------



## روكسي عزت (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*data mining*

اخي الكريم اذا لابد من ان نتساعد بيننا البين فالموضوع الذي ابحث عنه قريب مما تريد فأكون شاكرا لو تجاوب لي على الاستبيان المرفق وان شاء الله ساوافيك بما تريد مما حصلت على معلومات واذا بدك مراجع فلدي الكثير من المراجع الالكترونية عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## روكسي عزت (10 يناير 2012)

*تنقيب البيانات منقول*

تنقيب في البيانات

التنقيب في البيانات (الإنكليزية: Data mining) هي عملية بحث محوسب ويدوي عن معرفة من البيانات دون فرضيات مسبقة عما يمكن أن تكون هذه المعرفة. كما ويعرف التنقيب في البيانات على أنه عملية تحليل كمية بيانات (عادة ما تكون كمية كبيرة) لإيجاد علاقة منطقية تلخص البيانات بطريقة جديدة تكون مفهومة ومفيدة لصاحب البيانات. يطلق اسم "نماذج" models على العلاقات والبيانات الملخصة التي يتم الحصول عليها من التنقيب في البيانات. يتعامل تنقيب البيانات عادة مع بيانات يكون قد تم الحصول عليها بغرض غير غرض التنقيب في البيانات (مثلاً قاعدة بيانات التعاملات في مصرف ما) مما يعني أن طريقة التنقيب في البيانات لاتؤثر مطلقاً على طريقة تجميع البيانات ذاتها. هذه هي أحد النواحي التي يختلف فيها التنقيب في البيانات عن الإحصاء، ولهذا يشار إلى عملية التنقيب في البيانات على أنها عملية إحصائية ثانوية. يشير التعريف أيضاً إلى أن كمية البيانات تكون عادة كبيرة، أما في حال كون كمية البيانات صغيرة فيفضل استخدام الطرق الإحصائية العادية في تحليلها. 

عند التعامل مع حجم كبير من البيانات تظهر مسائل جديدة مثل كيفية تحديد النقاط المميزة في البيانات، وكيفية تحليل البيانات في فترة زمنية معقولة وكيفية قرار ما إذا كانت أي علاقة ظاهرية تعكس حقيقة في طبيعة البيانات. عادة يتم التنقيب في بيانات تكون جزءاً من كامل البيانات حيث يكون الغرض عادة تعميم النتائج على كامل البيانات (مثلاً تحليل البيانات الحالية لمستهلكي منتج ما بغرض توقع طلبات المستهلكين المستقبلية). من أحد أهداف تنقيب البيانات أيضاً هو اختزال كميات البيانات الكبيرة أو ضغطها بحيث تعبر بشكل بسيط عن كامل البيانات بدون تعميم. فهرست [إخفاء]
1 أنواع التنقيب
2 الكيفية
3 أهداف التنقيب
4 وسائل التنقيب في البيانات
5 تطبيقات التنقيب في البيانات

أنواع التنقيب 

هناك نوعان أساسيان للتنقيب في البيانات هما: االتنقيب الاستشرافي والتنقيب الوصفي. 

التنقيب الاستشرافي ينتج عنه نموذج عن النظام الذي تصفه البيانات المستخدمة في التنقيب. أما التنقيب الوصفي فينتج عنه معلومات جديدة بناء على المعلومات الموجودة داخل البيانات المستخدمة في عملية التنقيب. 
الكيفية 
أهداف التنقيب 

هناك ثلاثة أهداف للتنقيب في البيانات: 

1) من أجل تعليل بعض الظواهر المرئية. مثال: 

2) من أجل التثبت من نظرية ما. مثال: التثبت من النظرية التي تقول بأن الأسر الكبيرة تهتم بالضمان الصحي أكثر من الأسر الصغيرة عددا. 

3) من أجل تحليل البيانات للحصول على علاقات جديدة وغير متوقعة. مثال: كيف سيكون الانفاق العام إن كان ملازما لعمليات خداع واسعة من قبل البطاقات الائتمانية. 
وسائل التنقيب في البيانات 

هناك عدة وسائل مختلفة من أجل التنقيب في البيانات. اختيار الوسيلة المناسبة يعتمد على طبيعة البيانات تحت الدراسة وعلى حجمها. يمكن اجراء عملية التنقيب في البيانات بالمقارنة مع سوق البيانات ومخزن البيانات. 

بعض من هذه الوسائل هي: (يتبعها وظيفة كل وسيلة) 

- التفكير واستخلاص النتائج والقوانين من أمثلة حية Case-Based reasoning 

- الكشف عن قانون Rule Discovery: البحث عن منوال معين أو علاقة معينة في جزئية كبيرة من البيانات 

- معالجة الإشارات Signal Processing: ايجاد الظواهر المتشابه مع بعضها البعض 

- شبكات نووية Neural Nets: تطوير نماذج قابلة لتنبؤ النتائج. هذه النماذج تم تطويرها بناءا على أسس تم استنباطها من عقل الإنسان. 

- منحنيات غير ثابتة Fractals: تصغير البيانات الكبيرة من دون ضياع المعلومات 
تطبيقات التنقيب في البيانات 

وسائل التنقيب في البيانات تُستعمل وبنجاح في الكثير من التطبيقات الحقيقة حول العالم. 

التطبيقات التالية تشمل بعضا من الأمثلة: (يتبعها مثال لكل تطبيق) 

- كتابة تقرير مختصر عن فئة معينة Profiling Populations: تطوير وإنشاء تقارير موجزة عن الزبائن المهمين وعن بطاقات الائتمان. 

- تحليل النزعة التجارية Analysis of Business Trend: ايجاد الأسواق ذات قدرات النمو القوية أو الضعيفة. 

- التسويق لفئة معينة Target Marketing: ايجاد الزبائن من أجل منح التخفيضات لهم لسبب معين. 

- تحليل الاستعمال Usage Analysis: ايجاد منوال معين لاستعمال الخدمات والسلع 

- فعالية الحملة Campaign Effectiveness: مقارنة استراتيجيات الحملات مع بعضها البعض من أجل ايجاد أكثرها فعالية وتأثيرا. 

- جاذبية السلعة: ايجاد السلع التي تباع مع بعضها البعض. 

تطبيقات التنقيب في البيانات بدأت تنمو بصورة كبيرة للأسباب التالية: 

1) كمية البيانات الموجودة في مخزن البيانات وسوق البيانات تنمو بصورة أسية (exponential). 

ومن أجل ذلك، فإن المستخدم يحتاج إلى أدوات متطورة من مثل التنقيب في البيانات من اجل استخلاص الفائدة والمعرفة من هذه البيانات. 

2) الكثير من أدوات التنقيب عن البيانات بدأت تظهر مؤخرا، وكل أداة أفضل من الأخرى. 

3) المنافسة الشديدة الموجودة في السوق تدفع الشركات إلى الاستفادة القصوى من البيانات التي بيدها. عمليات التنقيب في البيانات تفعل ذلك تماما.


----------

